# Vizsla - steady with style



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://steadywithstyle.com/training-with-good-flying-quail/

Steady with Style. A great resource for those with the desire to capture and direct the hunting drive in your best red haired friend.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just love her articles and receive them in my email.
I even went as far as buying the more expensive but better flying chukar to use on a dog that loved to chase. She had already been introduced to quail before we put her on chukar. No telling how many birds we went through before she she quit chasing and had a steady point. To make matters even harder for me was the fact that she would stalk and catch dove in the backyard. Trying to teach a dog they can't catch birds, when they know they can proved to be a test of patiences.


----------

